# بالفيديو كل شىء عن Machining



## islam2a (5 سبتمبر 2006)

1-الفيديو الاول عن Chip formation الحجم 2.57 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هنااااااا ​ 



 

2-الفيديو الثانى عنTool materials الحجم 1.41 ميجا بايت . ​ 

حمل من هنااااااااا ​ 



 

3-الفيديو الثالث عن Tool geometry الحجم 2.39 ميجابايت . ​ 

حمل من هناااااا ​ 



 

4-الفيديو الرابع عن Milling الحجم 2.21 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هنااااااا ​ 



 

5-الفيديو الخامس عن Hole drilling الحجم 2.97 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هناااااا ​ 


 

6-الفيديو السادس عن Tapping الحجم 2.16 ميجا بايت . ​ 

حمل من هنااااااا ​ 



 

7-الفيديو السابع عن Grinding wheels الحجم 1.17 ميجا بايت.​ 
حمل من هنااااااااا ​ 



 

8-الفيديو الثامن عن Grinding الحجم 558 كيلو بايت . بصيغة mov.​ 
حمل من هناااااااا ​ 



 

9-الفيديو التاسع وهو عبارة عن تعريف لمعنى التشغيل عامة الحجم 2.38 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هناااااااا ​ 



 

10-الفيديو العاشر عن Wedge shape tool الحجم 1.29 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هنااااااا ​ 



 

11-الفيديو الحادى عشر عن Cutting action, basic tool geometry and shear plane: الحجم 6.18 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هنااااااا ​ 



 

12-الفيديو الثانى عشر عن Rake angle and effect on power: الحجم 4.80 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هناااااا ​ 



 

13-الفيديو الثالث عشر عن Cutting tool geometry الحجم 7.76 ميجا بايت .​ 
حمل من هناااااااااا ​ 



 

14-الفيديو الرابع عشر عن Drilling tool geometry: الحجم 6.78 ميجا بايت . ​ 

حمل من هناااااا ​ 


منقول​


----------



## alex_man_eng (5 سبتمبر 2006)

انا شفت اول اربعه ملفات .. والباقي جاري تحميلة ,,
الحق يقال ,, ملفات رائعه رائعه رائعه جدا 
جزاك الله فينا خيرا


----------



## mechanical9 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## mechanical9 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## ابوخالد عبدالله (6 سبتمبر 2006)

الله لا يهينك ويرحم الام الي جابتك


----------



## ايمن ضاحى على (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا
نفع اللة بك المسلمين
send your E- mail 
ayman_dahy1972***********
for any data


----------



## ايمن ضاحى على (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا
نفع اللة بك المسلمين
send your E- mail 
ayman_dahy1972***********
for any data you


----------



## ekbal (7 سبتمبر 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## islam2a (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center]شكرا يا جماعة على ردودكم
واتمنى ان الجميع يستفاد من الموضوع دة

ورجاء من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لما فية من اهمية

وشكرا[/align]


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى ان نرى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## بهاءالدين (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر لك يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع وعمل منظم مشكور اخى .


----------



## vip004 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## eg-eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

يا جماعة الموضوع دة لازم الناس كلها تشوفة
ولازم المشرفين يثبتوة

المعلومات والشرح اللى فية رائعين جدا جدا

والله يكرمك ويزيدك علما يا islam2a
واشكرك على موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## mee (8 سبتمبر 2006)

nice man thanls alot


----------



## NAK (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً


----------



## chance (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## uday12 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه الموفيات عن tools 
وجزاك عنا الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

اخوك *


----------



## abdullah0000 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

للأسف الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## islam2a (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الروابط تعمل جيدا
يبدو ان لديك مشكلة فى عملية التنزيل فى جهازك
حاول مرة اخرى .. واتمنى ان الله يوفق


----------



## م زايد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعه 
ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## islam2a (12 سبتمبر 2006)

والله يا جماعة انا بشكر كل الناس اللى كتبت ردود
وبشكر الناس اللى ردت على موضوعى بالشكر
وانا اتمنى لجميع كل التوفيق


----------



## salih9 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 

والله يوفقك 

والى الامام


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 سبتمبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع

اكتر من ممتاز​جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

:14: :12: :55:​


----------



## ألتائه (15 سبتمبر 2006)

فيديوهات ممتعة ومفيدة 

ولا عدمناك ياغالي.


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (30 سبتمبر 2006)

للموضوع من الأهمية
ما جعلني أبدا التحميل مباشرة


----------



## Mohamed abd el az (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*بارك الله فيك 
islam2a




vbmenu_register("postmenu_218729", true); 
مبدع دائما* *بجديدك** 
**وفقك الله الى كل خير*
* أتسال الله ان تكون في** 
**ميزان حسناتك وكل عام* *وآنت بخير*


----------



## sudanese (11 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you a lot engineer


----------



## almohandis1985 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابو شهاب76 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر لك يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## طلال عبيد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيا


----------



## RAZAQ (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود وجاري التحميل


----------



## دعيج (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييك والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## al_hh (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## abdo123 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر ذنون جمعة (23 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع هايل جدا جدا


----------



## حسين الشاوري (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*مبدع حقا*

*اشكر واقدر المجهود الذي بذلته واكيد استفاد كل زائر .. مزيد من الابداع والتميز ,,,*​


----------



## donbosco23 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكرا على الجهد العالى 
Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا 
أبو محمد


----------



## aboelhassanafm (24 ديسمبر 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
و ربنا يبارك فيك و يكثر من امثالك و ينفع بك و يزيدك من علمة


----------



## islam2a (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام والردود
واتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------



## productique (11 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله مسعاك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 يوليو 2007)

100000000000000 شكرا


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (13 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعلك سباقا في خدمة الناس ومنحك الاجر الجزيل ونتمى لك الموفقية والاستمرار برفدنا بالمواضيع المهمة
وشكرا


----------



## عماد خضير (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## طارق الصافي (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .......بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ..
جهد جميل وملفات رائعة ومفيدة


----------



## سجاد العراقي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع اللطيف


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (3 أكتوبر 2007)

ربى يزيدك من علمو يارب


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع وعمل منظم [[جزاك اللة الجزاء الوفير


----------



## الماسة الزرقاء (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رشاد عبدالرزاق (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الزملاء المهندسين المدنيين تحيه طيبه
هل من الممكن تزويدي ببرامج التصميم الخرساني soft wear
لسقوف والجسور والاعمده والاساسات حيث تحتاج الى data فقط
وشكرا جزيلا
بريديrashadmutar***********


----------



## كرم الدين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فى جهودك . واللة عمل رائع ومجهود جبار 


نعمة حافظ الموسوي


----------



## عدنان علي الغرياني (3 ديسمبر 2007)

لم يتم التحميل


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (1 أغسطس 2008)

ملفات رائعه رائعه رائعه جدا رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abuzreaq (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك يا اخى وبارك الله فيك
الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## جمال كحيلة (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررر والله الموفق


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميكانو الجادرية (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله يبارك فيك في الدنيا والاخرى


----------



## نجرو555 (10 أغسطس 2008)

رائع ياجميل


----------



## volda (10 أغسطس 2008)

الحقيقة الموضوع منسق ومفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد يوسف (10 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## عادل (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## hado (13 أغسطس 2008)

thxxxxx 4 u


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## زكرياجبر (15 يناير 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## tahir osman salih (16 يناير 2009)

salam ana hawalt ahamil dost 3la alrabit fi error sever wasnt found


----------



## عرب مازن (17 يناير 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل ......

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## هشام جوكر (17 يناير 2009)

رجاء اعاده تفعيل الروابط
يا مشرفيييييييييييييييين
شكل الموضوع جامد من الردود
عايز اشوفه


----------



## ةخا قثيش (18 يناير 2009)

الملفات لا تعمل ارجو التصليح وجزاكم الله خيراااااا ةشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ةخا قثيش (6 يناير 2010)

الملفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## zidaan (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوا اعادة رفع الملفات لتعم الفائدة


----------

